# When a pillow fight turns.... well just watch..



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Click here!

Talk about needing the Whaaaambulance :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Pathetic, idiotic losers.....*


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I was waiting for the cries for "Mommy!!!"


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

I was looking for blood,,,,


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

it looks like the first hit got him in the eye and the second one got him in the nuts. It sounded like that pillow was really heavy. Pillows can really hurt sometimes if swung right 

Scott :rock:


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

I think that pillow was loaded down.


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Couple of flamers if you ask me. nfire: nfire:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Well that's 57 seconds of my life that I'll never get back.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I got a laugh out of it. :lol: 

Freaking idiots.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Lousy filters on Gov't computers. :x Can't tell by your posts if I missed anything or not!


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

I hope marlborough is ok now................ :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What a freakin' turn off. Loser!


----------



## nightcopppa (Sep 4, 2004)

Hope he wasn't planning on pro-creating...... :icon_hum: 
Althought that would probably be difficult to do with another man anyways


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

there was nothing hetro about that. I think he had a brick in that pillow or maybe a roll of quarters.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

nightcopppa";p="51385 said:


> *Hope he wasn't planning on pro-creating......*


*Lets Hope Not Anyway...
We've Met Our Dimwit Quota For The Decade Already...*


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

BlackOps";p="51302 said:


> I hope marlborough is ok now................ :twisted:


He's gonna have daddy hunt him down 

Scott :rock:


----------

